# FS: Caribsea Instant Aquarium Sand (Crystal River) - Vancouver East



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

40lbs - NEW IN BAG Caribsea Instant Aquarium Sand - *$xx*
Colour: Crystal River (White like in the Amazon River) * 
*
Quality sand already has conditioner and ready to use without cleaning.*
* Instant Aquarium Crystal River - 20 lb

Pick up in Vancouver. Will not deliver.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Before Valentines Day bump. Would make a great Valentines gift; plus I'll deliver.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Sand pending sale.

Want this setup sold and willing to deliver to you within Vancouver and Burnaby.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Weekend bump to make room. If you buy the caribsea sand and tank setup together, ill deliver within vancouver, burnaby, new west, Richmond, north shore....



Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Added more black sand to the list of items for sale.


Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Tank setup has found a good home to a good friend. Thank you to the buyer for a great transaction!

Used black Estes sand - pending transaction.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

bump because it's still available.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Quality sand already has conditioner and ready to use without cleaning.
Instant Aquarium Crystal River - 20 lb


is thia the black sand? how much r u wanting for it and can u get it to claudias house?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Item is still available. Sand is safe for corydoras, eartheater cichlids, plecos, ...fish.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Bump for the weekend. Like to make room in the house. Make use of the sand and save on the HST.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Pending pick up.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Gone to a good home and a great transaction by all that was involved.


----------

